# Rancilio Steam Wand for Gaggia Baby?



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

I wonder if anyone can please advise if the Rancilio steam wand fits the Gaggia Baby?

I know it fits the Classic, but can't find anywhere if it fits the Baby or not.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone know?


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Anybody?................


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

*As far as I am aware*, the connection is totally different and so it will not fit. The baby has some kind of "ball" type connection so that the wand can move accordingly and the rancillio just has a locking nut connection.


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Eyedee.

I think I've found one which will fit....... http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0503.html


----------

